
Ask HN: Does anyone here use Keybase Teams? - anacleto
I was recently looking at Keybase Teams. [0]
Looks like a terrific product, does anyone here use it as an alternative to Slack?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;keybase.io&#x2F;team&#x2F;hners
======
auslegung
We use it mostly when Slack goes down, as it has a few times in the last few
months. But lack of video calling and screen sharing make Keybase a no-go for
us. If you don’t need those, I HIGHLY recommend it.

